# NEW FROM PARAGRAFIX: Space Clipper Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm pleased to announce my latest product: a photoetch set for Moebius' new Space Clipper.

This set includes a detailed passenger cabin and cockpit, including window frames for the cockpit, individiual chairs, pilots, stewardess, and a seated Heywood Floyd. There are also some small external details and a cover for the display stand hole for those not planning on using the stand.

The set is in preorder status right now, and will be shipping on/about March 17 for $25.95.

PRODUCT DETAILS

Here are some preproduction images:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

You are mad, sir! Mad, I tell you!

... and we are grateful for it.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

No offense to Steve (in the other thread), the cardstock interior is nice, but this is what I was hoping to be made in terms of an interior. Is it small? Certainly. If you replace the stock window plastic to get rid of the distortion, the detail of a photo etch interior would look terrific.

Now, I might consider buying the Clipper....and this as well.

Bryan


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

You missed out the floating pen!

Seriously though Paul this is fantastic....thinking how I might light that ceiling now...hmmmm....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Iain, Gemini & Steve!



miniature sun said:


> ...thinking how I might light that ceiling now...hmmmm....


Next week I'll have an announcement that should help. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Very Very Nice guys! A must set indeed.

fortress


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

miniature sun said:


> Seriously though Paul this is fantastic....thinking how I might light that ceiling now...hmmmm....


*Two methods:*

*1:* LED's - use a thin defuser material and haze the ends a few well placed 3mm led's...I'm assuming there is room.

*2:*Even better....EL lamp aka Light Sheet!

*THANKS PGM! *:thumbsup:...This is awesome! saves me a lot of time and eye strain.

I'm already imagining a lighted passage way from the cockpit to the cabin....put that third pilot in there...sweet!

Just how long is the cabin floor section?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Paul.... you don't sit still do you.

Damn!

Congrads on another fine product! :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Will this fit the old Aurora kit also?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fortress said:


> Very Very Nice guys! A must set indeed.
> 
> fortress


Thanks, Fortress!



starmanmm said:


> Paul.... you don't sit still do you.
> 
> Damn!
> 
> Congrads on another fine product! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Mike! It's sink or swim - keep coming out with new products, or the mortgage doesn't get paid.  I've got a bunch more that are close to announcing - I just need the time to finalize them. 



fluke said:


> *Two methods:*
> 
> *1:* LED's - use a thin defuser material and haze the ends a few well placed 3mm led's...I'm assuming there is room.
> 
> ...


There's a third method for the lighting that's even easier than your two options ... details coming soon. (I'm just waiting for the parts to arrive and I'll be making a big announcement. Suffice to say, it's wicked pisser.) :wave:

The cabin is just a shade longer than the distance between the front and rear cabin windows. (I'm not in the workshop so I can't take a measurement.) The floor, though, is longer so it can sit over the hole at the bottom of the fuselage and be glued at the front and back ends. I included center lines on the etch to make it easy to line up with the seam.



mach7 said:


> Will this fit the old Aurora kit also?


I *think* so since the front portion of the ship is based in large part on the Aurora kit. I haven't had one in 40 years ... it met a bad fate at the hands of my brothers, me, and a bunch of illegal fireworks. (As did many other of my models and toys before my older brothers moved out of the house )


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks!! This is going to make this build even better! 

No if you can just get in tight with The guys at Pegasus Hobbies.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

OMG, I'd go _insane _trying to fold all those seats! :lol:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

There are only 40 of 'em  (I included a bunch of extras for the passenger cabin.)

This is etched from 0.005" brass - they'll practically fold themselves.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I was so blown away by the interior I only just noticed the part for the ribbed section of the fuselage where the Pan-Am logos go....terrific!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Paulbo said:


> Suffice to say, _*it's wicked pisser*_.


I'm going to make an attempt this week to use that phrase at least twice a day. :thumbsup:

John O.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

"Wicked Pisser"
:thumbsup: from one Masshole to another!

But should it be "Wicked Pissa!" ?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I grew up on the Cape - most of us know how to use our "R"s


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Thanks Iain, Gemini & Steve!
> 
> Next week I'll have an announcement that should help. :thumbsup:


So I got the first production run in faster than expected. Here's the announcement I just made over in the general Science Fiction board: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320242


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Just picked up my Orion Clipper Kit today NICE WORK Moebius! :thumbsup: and I was told that 'Galaxy Hobby' will be getting the PGM photo etch kit for the kit as well!. Can't wait to do this project! Thanks Paul!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I wish someone would do a 'Virgin Galactic' set of decals for this thing.

The vintage markings are fine, but 2001 is 10 years ago already and I don't think any of those companies exist any more.

Plus there are a ton of cool fictional companies from sci-fi cinema that could be done.....
Weyland Yutani etc.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fluke said:


> Just picked up my Orion Clipper Kit today NICE WORK Moebius! :thumbsup: and I was told that 'Galaxy Hobby' will be getting the PGM photo etch kit for the kit as well!. Can't wait to do this project! Thanks Paul!


The kit's awesome (but given the age of the "prototype kit" there's room for super modeling skills to take it to the next level).

You're welcome, Fluke! I'll announce here as soon as it's shipping - it will take a bit for Galaxy Hobby to get it, as it ships from me to Stevens, then from Stevens to Galaxy.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Stevens?!...I assumed you were dealing from your shop...NICE!:thumbsup:

Our next Sci-Fi meeting at Galaxy is on the 10th I wonder if thats to soon?

I can't wait for this project and for me I will be doing my own panel Line scribing ....good choice on removing the over sized lines Moebius! :thumbsup:

Paul....its hard to tell from the drawings but I believe you mentioned that the doors are positionable and ....are the cabin doors in line with the Cockpit opening? THANKS!

As soon as I dremel the interior sections of the cabin windows so that thin clear styrene or thin glass sheet can be used I will post pics with step by step text....I will jump ahead on the this part of the assembly so you'all won't have to wait a while till I actually start my Orion Build.


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice etch but how much will you be able to see through the windows? I'm remembering them being very small. I don't have the new kit yet to show me, maybe they are bigger than I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The windows are small but when you have 5 in a row it makes a difference.

I will be showing how standard microscope slide covers can be cut to size and used. Styrene can be used to but what I dislike about styrene and clear abs is that it can haze, be scratched and collect dust and fine debris via static from the inside etc....Now granted we are talking about an working are area that is 1-5/8 wide by 3/8 tall....40mm X 9mm If the styrene is placed carefully and the model kept in its own clear cover on in a nice display case...there should be no problem....except for the fine dust ect ...no matter how careful one can be while assembling there is always some fine dust or bits of stuff that ends up showing up from the inside then its too late! 

Glass on the other had is ULTRA CLEAR, no distortions, won't haze from CA glue and just plain looks nifty!

This is the same method I used on my Aurora Moon Bus. I use thin glass on most of my clear parts where non complex shapes are involved.

The plastic of the kit is too thick so a flat dremel tool will be used from the inside to shave it thin and even, tricky but doable and worth the over all look!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

This light tube was taken from a Coleman pocket camping light ....as you can see it is very bright and will be plenty of light for the cabin ceiling lamps. The driver will fit inside the fuselage as well. runs on 6V DC.

You can see from the 2nd pic just how much of PGM's interior will be visible.

Pics are of the new Moebious Orion kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The doors were made positionable so that more light could come into the areas as I incorporated the sets' practical lighting locations and figured more light coming into the areas would be a good thing.

The doors are aligned on the center-line, but not vertically ... and there's quite a distance between the cockpit and the passenger cabin. (The passenger cabin stops just ahead of the front window and the cockpit's only about 5/8" or 3/4" long.)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Man do I feel sheepish.... looking over the kit last night it became very obvious. 

Until now the kit had too many issues and was always considered too small for taste but with your interior ...well thats a hamster of a whole different microwave setting! :freak:

I may still create a short 'something' behind the cockpit, same goes for the cabin just to keep things interesting ....I believe they show the flight attendant using that entry in the film.

Thanks again Paul!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

fluke said:


> I will be showing how standard microscope slide covers can be cut to size and used.


Just out of interest, what _do_ you use to cut the cover slips?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Good question.

On a hard flat surface I very carefully score them using a diamond tip/edge from a dremel tool sanding/grinding bits and snap off what I don't use. I don't always get a perfect & clean edge but I can get close enough to fit where I need it to set. 

In the case of the clipper where one can see all the way through the other side...I will need to make thin styrene inner wall panels that match the models exterior window pattern.

I will also pre-paint and finish the outside of the fuselage before the glass goes into place so when final painting...no fine masking will be needed and NO chance of over spray on the glass...that would not be good at this scale. I just cover up a larger area ...I usually use a 'block' grid area and take advantage of some panel lines....Big ships like that have subtle tone variations within panels anyways so its perfect! 

I use a thick copier machine glass on my main work area for fine assembly, nice flat surface for photo etch work and its super easy to clean up paint, glue drops etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

I pre-ordered TWO of these, because I still have my old Aurora Pan Am Space Clipper, and I intend on putting the interior in it, too. And more than likely I'll be ordering two of that lighting system, too. 

A BIG "thank you" for offering this; it's the perfect finishing touch to a couple of great kits. 

btw: I haven't gotten my confirmation on the pre-order for the interior sets; just want to make sure I get 'em, thanks!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Phantom - are you Roy? If so, I just sent you the confirmation about a half hour ago. It's been a heck of a couple of days - lost a half day yesterday and today due to tooth and car troubles, and I got tons of restock materials in over the past 3 days so I've been doing nothing but breaking down material and packaging it all up ... and I get to do it again tomorrow.

Fluke - you should only have to add the verticals and a small lower side wall for the glass as the ceiling comes down pretty close to the top of the windows. I'm going to have to play with slide glass - do you have a good place that you like to buy it from?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up Paul! any idea when galaxy might get their order of the Orion P/E interior?

Here is the link! Most School supply or science/medical supply shops have them so you may find them locally. 

Galaxy has them as well http://www.galaxyhobby.com/

They are also known as Slip covers.

The slide covers are thinner than the 'slides' themselves. The standard slides are harder to cut but easier to work with....but it is possible. 

Caution: The slide covers are very thin and ya gotta handle those puppies with care....tho the over all look is well worth it! I have had people at contest say "awhh...you chose not to use any clear parts at all huh" then I say...nope ..look again! 

Science Art: http://www.scienceenterprises.com/search.aspx?find=6783

Cover Glass - size per piece: 24 X 40mm
Thickness - 0.20 -0.25mm


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SWEET! :thumbsup: Now that I have them out I just tried a test run. In this case the slide covers mentioned above cover all the windows on the orion kit with a bit to spare and you only need to be cut down length ways.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Troy --

How do you cut the glass slip covers? I've never tried it before and it sounds interesting!

--Henry


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hiya Bert! :wave:

On a hard flat surface I very carefully score them using a diamond tip/edge from a dremel tool sanding/grinding bits and snap off what I don't use.

I don't always get a perfect & clean edge but I can get close enough to fit where I need it to set.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Paul! Yup, that's me, Roy. Thanks for the confirmation; sorry I got a little antsy, it's just that these are so COOL I can't wait to get my hands on em! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

No problems, Phantom! You have no reason to apologize for feeling antsy. I always want to reply within 12 hours to any order or preorder and my delay was definitely cause for anxiety.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The Space Clipper etch is now shipping!

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX140


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! Any new images or the final instructions? I'm curious if the floor actually sinks down where the cabin passenger seats connect. 

If not it would be easy enough to add a strip of thin styrene to bring the cabin ceter aisle up a notch. 

This is going to be cool...I have never had such a small and yet so detailed interior before. I will try to get very high rez test pics to you ASAP so maybe you can add it to your site.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Paul said mine will ship monday! As I'm just across the state I hope to see it next week.

Now to brush up on my PE skills, last time I used them was years ago and it did not end well….


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fluke - I'll have pix and the instructions loaded on the site tomorrow. Yes! The seating area does drop down in the passenger cabin, and the ceiling has the corresponding raised area in the middle.

Mark - you should have your set by Wednesday (along with the Easy LED that you ordered separately).


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PARAGRAFIX does it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking forward to getting mine, too! Gonna have to break out the magnifier glasses to paint up the details.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Could be worse the colors are pretty basic really. 
Thanks again Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've posted the pictures and instructions on my site: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX140 

Here are the some of the new images:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That is awesome Paul! This is going to be amazing! My first real exercise in 'mini' interior detail and lighting.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paul, had you considered adding those little air dam thingies between the ailerons to your nifty Clipper photoetch set?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Steve,

I hadn't. They're molded fairly well on the kit and I think they'd be problematic to add in PE, so I don't know that PE would be an advantage.

Paul


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> I hadn't. They're molded fairly well on the kit and I think they'd be problematic to add in PE, so I don't know that PE would be an advantage.


Righto, Paul. 
I guess I'd just like to steal them for my good ol' Wilco Orion. (sigh)

Thanks,
Steve


----------

